# Too Tired for Gaming?



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I have noticed that in the evenings when I get off work/school I am just way to tired to play video games. I just want to hop on my bed and watch some youtube videos and browse SAS. Am I the only one here? Who as much as they want to play the video games, wont because they are just too tired to enjoy them.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, I have that. Especially if it's a game that requires alot of dedication for a set amount of time. Like an RTS.

I'm always paranoid that something will come up during it, and I'll have to quit.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I can really only play games on the weekends at this point. School stress + depression + anxiety stress = passing the hell out the second I get home.

I remember back when I used to just come home at 3 and game until 12 in the morning....Jeez...these days I can't even game for two hours straight because I just have no will to even play. All I do is eat and then sleep.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> I have noticed that in the evenings when I get off work/school I am just way to tired to play video games. I just want to hop on my bed and watch some youtube videos and browse SAS. Am I the only one here? Who as much as they want to play the video games, wont because they are just too tired to enjoy them.


Yeah, I'm having a hard time finishing games. I haven't finished GTA5. I got stuck/confused somewhere and lost momentum.

But yeah, like you, I'm having a hard time getting into gaming.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

I love feeling tired when I get home, physically. Maybe on a stressful day I will avoid playing or just get bored and read a book or something. But if I still got some mental energy left I'll definitely play some games.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm the same :'(


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Honestly that never happens to me, if i am not tired i will play harder or more tactical games, but when i am tired and not feeling like thinking much, i play some arcadey video games like Geometry Wars, Pinball FX2 or Speedrunners(i have only had this game for a few days, but i am having so much fun playing it, just a racing game that is so fast it does not give someone so much time to think)


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea me 2. Don't have any energy left to play games after work...


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> I have noticed that in the evenings when I get off work/school I am just way to tired to play video games. I just want to hop on my bed and watch some youtube videos and browse SAS. Am I the only one here? Who as much as they want to play the video games, wont because they are just too tired to enjoy them.


Try ginseng 500mg, it's a helluva energizer


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Same here. I have a lot more to do lately and at the end of the day, I'm just too tired to play. So I just play on weekends usually.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to be the same - it often seemed like too much effort after a long day at work, so instead I would just crash on my bed for a while and then just go on the internet for the rest of the night, aimlessly browsing stuff I didn't care about. I've gotten myself into a habit now though where I game a lot more after work - my backlog of games is too big to only be playing on weekends lol


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

SilentStrike said:


> Honestly that never happens to me, if i am not tired i will play harder or more tactical games, but when i am tired and not feeling like thinking much, i play some arcadey video games like Geometry Wars, Pinball FX2 or *Speedrunners(i have only had this game for a few days, but i am having so much fun playing it, just a racing game that is so fast it does not give someone so much time to think)*


 Yeah, it is a fun game - I don't own it but have been playing it for free all weekend on Steam. Think I'm gonna have to buy it.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I can highly relate to this. I'm always like...y'know...I should stop watching videos...and lying around... I should do something useful...

Like play a game...



....


Nahhhh


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm more tired of gaming than i am of playing games


----------



## 64296 (Oct 6, 2015)

The funny thing is, I don't even have any work or school to go to, yet I never feel liek playing video games. I'm not sure if it's being tired, or just a lack of motivation or something.


----------



## SomeonewithSAD (Apr 11, 2015)

I think I play games to "escape" the current feeling, but I might find myself not wanting to do that, sometimes because of depression(like why would I even do anything), and sometimes because some part of me thinks its a waste of time(I still play like 3 -4 hours a day minimum).


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

It's weird. It happens a lot for me too. Even if it's a game I enjoy and want to find out how its story ends, I just don't feel like playing it. Guess you just have to wait until you suddenly want to play something again.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah, that happens to me a lot more often these days. Even when I try to play them while I'm tired I just don't pay attention anymore.


----------



## Tasj (Dec 19, 2013)

It happens more these days with me. Even though I love playing games, I don't have the energy for it when I come home. Probably because I do overtime last couple of weeks + the days begin to get shorter here which makes me more tired.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, I'm the same way. My friends don't understand it at all. They want me to play online games with them, which I used to for a while, but not anymore. I think it's because I don't want to devote the time or concentration on it. I usually just come home and mindlessly browse the internet or read. I should probably try to get another hobby or something, but it's the same thing, can't focus after working all day.


----------



## beginning (Oct 7, 2015)

Yup. I mostly watch people play games now.


----------

